# Is Dell cheating on Indian Customers ?



## AbhMkh (Feb 15, 2014)

Dell Inspiron 17R


I7 4500U, *AMD RADEON 8870M* , 16 GB RAM and FHD display all in 75K....WTF ?


WHY the hell isn't this laptop in India, Dell is holding back on Indian Customers...stupid americans

and to think I have a dell laptop.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2014)

*do some basic economics study first.dell is holding back for the same reason a 42" LCD TV cost much more here than in countries like Dubai,it is the govt & its economic policies.*


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 15, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> *do some basic economics study first.dell is holding back for the same reason a 42" LCD TV cost much more here than in countries like Dubai,it is the govt & its economic policies.*



Well Mr Economist, care to tell me why Dell/Lenovo/HP already have similarly/above priced models in their line-up and not this particular model.

I would say Dell is deliberately denying Indian customers access to reasonably priced good hardware.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2014)

taxes on electronic products in India are higher which means a company can not just launch any model which it sells in other countries for similar or even a bit higher price.it is a well known fact that for the same price(rupees converted to $) you will get a better configuration laptop in USA.*if dell has to make profit on a laptop having 8870M in India it would have to sell it at a price for which no one or very few would buy it in India.*


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 15, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> taxes on electronic products in India are higher which means a company can not just launch any model which it sells in other countries for similar or even a bit higher price.it is a well known fact that for the same price(rupees converted to $) you will get a better configuration laptop in USA.*if dell has to make profit on a laptop having 8870M in India it would have to sell it at a price for which no one or very few would buy it in India.*




Yes, but its not just the price of 8870M.Dell is offering an ULV I7 in that model whereas other brands are offering Quad core I7's in the same price(for eg lenovo offers a 4700HQ and a GT 755M in 75K), so it evens out the disparity.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2014)

lenovo is a chinese company so it has the advantage in Asia region compared to Dell because of chinese govt economic policies as well as cheaper production cost.you will almost never find a US company electronic product at same/lower price compared to same product/same configuration by asian/chinese companies in Asia.


----------



## vkl (Feb 15, 2014)

@AbhMkh

Mate,things are not all that balanced here if you compare with US/europe.If you see Lenovo y500 models,we had no models here which came with caching SSD afaik but those were available in US and other places.Same goes with y510 models here as of now.Lenovo y580 with gtx660m never was available here.


----------



## seamon (Feb 15, 2014)

Electronics especially laptops are damn expensive India and the market is not developed also. How many of us Indians are passionate about running high end games at max settings in a laptop?(sam is an exception)
Most of the non-tech savvy gamers play at the default settings. I ask my friends:- Oh so you can play Crysis 3, what settings? Most reply:- I don't know.

Every company is making huge profits when it comes to high end(70k+) laptops. Lenovo placed the Y500/Y510p at the same price as in US but the only difference was the US model is in SLI mode. Sometimes SLI models are sold as low 1000$. Now if you decide to import one then you can get it at the same price(including duties) as buying it in India without SLI.

If we look at the Ultra high end, the differences increase. The best gaming laptop in India is the Alienware 17 with GTX 770m which costs 1.9 lakh INR.
At this price you can get an Alienware 18(1.5 lakh) with dual GTX 770m , manage to pay the duties and still save a few bucks(~10k).

The other alternative here is the ASUS G750JX with GTX 770m which costs 1.55lakh. At this price you can get an Alienware 17 with GTX 780m and still get an international warranty from Dell.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 15, 2014)

And the market will never ever be able to develop as compared to Western markets coz of the taxation policies.


----------



## seamon (Feb 15, 2014)

I think the duties are 26%. Not too shabby imo but those companies >.>


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 16, 2014)

Its a shame this isn't available here,would have made a great gaming laptop.Definitely a Y510p killer !


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah they were. I don't know about now. About 6 months ago almost every dell laptop below 50000 came with shitty ULV processors.


----------



## seamon (Feb 16, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Its a shame this isn't available here,would have made a great gaming laptop.Definitely a Y510p killer !



Suppose that if Dell had released  this laptop in India, then Lenovo would have released the SLI model of Y510p to match the competition. Both would still have been placed above the 1 lakh mark. 
Y510p with SLI is still the better laptop because of the CPU.
In the Dell Inspiron 17R the superb GPU is completely trashed by the super duper hyper low powered undervolted CPU.

Wait a minute, take a deep breath and calm down. Before you shout, scream and make noise :- CPU NOT IMPORTANT!! CPU NOT IMPORTANT!!
Listen to my part of the argument.

Open this:-

AMD Radeon HD 8870M - NotebookCheck.net Tech

The website says that it is equivalent to GTX 670M (not MX, MX=Kepler) which is a fermi chip but still powerful than GT 755M.
In the Benchmarks of Metro Last Light, this card trashes the game by giving 30 FPS on high(ultra not present). Close to GTX 670M(32) but this score is when it is coupled with a i7 3635QM.

Now check Ghosts, Rivals and Black Flag, see the scores are trash. Ghosts is visually less demanding than Metro Last Light yet has a lower score. You are correct, these games were benchmarked with core i7 4500U processor.

Another interesting thing is the BF 4 benchmark. Remember the other day we were benching it? The increase in performance is because of higher clock of 8870M which is basically an OC of 8850.(ours run at 600 MHz, 8870 is 725Mhz)

I'll run Ghosts in my Inspiron 15 and clear once and for all whether CPU really bottlenecks GPU or not. Let's see.............this should be interesting.

- - - Updated - - -

In fact I'll run all 3 Ghosts, Black Flag and Rivals.

- - - Updated - - -

I can confirm it.........COD:Ghosts completely trashes i7 4500U.
I tested Y500 while disabling SLI and making the clocks stock(790 Mhz core).

Settings:-
Res:-1366x768
Rest-Max
AA:-4xMSAA

Inspiron 15 gave 20 FPS while Y500 gave 26.
Inspiron 15 dropped as low as 13 and Y500 as low as 19 when a sniper rifle was zoomed(due to depth of field).
i7 4500U showed 80% usage (not 100% probably due to poor optimization of Hyperthreading).
i7 3632QM showed 35% usage.

Needless to say, a weaker graphic card is giving more performance due to CPU bottleneck. Gamers beware i7 4500U is not for gaming and you are better off with a Quad core i7 for playing games beyond high.


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 16, 2014)

seamon said:


> Suppose that if Dell had released  this laptop in India, then Lenovo would have released the SLI model of Y510p to match the competition. Both would still have been placed above the 1 lakh mark.
> Y510p with SLI is still the better laptop because of the CPU.
> In the Dell Inspiron 17R the superb GPU is completely trashed by the super duper hyper low powered undervolted CPU.
> 
> ...




A dual GPU setup is without doubt better than a single GPU, that being said....the Y510P SLI should cost much more than the 17r(infact it does 1200$ for the dell laptop and 1800$ for the y510p SLI acc to notebookcheck)


And yes I do agree, with a Class 1 GPU like the 8870M a std quad core processor would be much better, but you have to compromise on something to lower the price.

here is an actual review of the laptop

Review Dell Inspiron 17R-5737 Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

From the review it seems the AMD drivers are not agreeing with COD ghosts thereby resulting in the unusually low FPS.

I refuse to believe that a 3630qm/std(not OC) 650m can beat a 4500U/8850M..so lets try BF4 [ a 4700mq/740m can never beat it, how can a 650m]

I ran BF 4 on my laptop

Everything high,1366*768,preset

Highest FPS : 40

Lowest FPS : 30

Avg FPS : 35

Now why don't you run BF4 on similar settings( single GT650M and no overclock..Core:745 Mhz-Memory:1000Mhz)...and we will see


----------



## seamon (Feb 16, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> A dual GPU setup is without doubt better than a single GPU, that being said....the Y510P SLI should cost much more than the 17r(infact it does 1200$ for the dell laptop and 1800$ for the y510p SLI acc to notebookcheck)
> 
> 
> And yes I do agree, with a Class 1 GPU like the 8870M a std quad core processor would be much better, but you have to compromise on something to lower the price.
> ...



I am not saying GT650m is better than 8850M. 8850M is much better but it's capabilities are bottle necked by i7 4500U. Can you please tell which AA are you using? Please post a screenshot of the settings to get a better comparison.

And check this out........Y510p with dual GT750m and i7 4700MQ at 1k $

XOTIC PC | LENOVO IdeaPad Y510p (59388313)

At 64000 INR :O that's cheaper than Indian version lol. Lenovo is sure making c*****s of us.

- - - Updated - - -

Please also tell the FOV, I have it maxed out.

- - - Updated - - -

Also tell which mission.


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 16, 2014)

seamon said:


> I am not saying GT650m is better than 8850M. 8850M is much better but it's capabilities are bottle necked by i7 4500U. Can you please tell which AA are you using? Please post a screenshot of the settings to get a better comparison.
> 
> And check this out........Y510p with dual GT750m and i7 4700MQ at 1k $
> 
> ...




Mission 2 : Shangahi

FOV : MAX

Graphics Quality : Select high, dont touch anything else

resolution : 100%


----------



## seamon (Feb 16, 2014)

I just made comparative video of both the laptops.........gimme 10 mins I'll post it. You're correct about the FPS of Inspiron 15, it does give 35-40. As for FPS of Y500............you gotta wait because I am hungry..........OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO suspense.


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 16, 2014)

seamon said:


> I just made comparative video of both the laptops.........gimme 10 mins I'll post it. You're correct about the FPS of Inspiron 15, it does give 35-40. As for FPS of Y500............you gotta wait because I am hungry..........OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO suspense.




REMEMBER, NO SLI ...NO OVERCLOCK.....[745 Mhz core and 1000 Mhz memory]....post a screenshot of both speed's otherwise your results will be considered as invalid.


----------



## seamon (Feb 16, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> REMEMBER, NO SLI ...NO OVERCLOCK.....[745 Mhz core and 1000 Mhz memory]....post a screenshot of both speed's otherwise your results will be considered as invalid.



745Mhz and 1000Mhz are not the default clocks. The default clocks are 790 Mhz and 1000Mhz for Lenovo Y500 GT 650M. I am just clicking reset on MSI afterburner which resets any overclocking/underclocking done.
Sorry can't share the video 1080p video from Xperia ZR exceeps 150Mb(2.5 mins).

- - - Updated - - -




y500 scores are ranging from 34-39 for this particular scene.

Inspiron 15 is giving a greater range:- 28-40 for the exact same scene.


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 16, 2014)

seamon said:


> 745Mhz and 1000Mhz are not the default clocks. The default clocks are 790 Mhz and 1000Mhz for Lenovo Y500 GT 650M. I am just clicking reset on MSI afterburner which resets any overclocking/underclocking done.
> Sorry can't share the video 1080p video from Xperia ZR exceeps 150Mb(2.5 mins).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...




I too am getting a range of 32-40 FPS in that scene .So both are averaging at 35(including the whole game-play, and not just one particular scene), what about med settings in the y500 ?

Inspiron's giving 40-45 FPS


But I dont understand one thing, how can a 3630QM/650M perform on the same level as an 4700QM/750M or 4500U/8850M becuse your  setup is producing similar FPS


----------



## seamon (Feb 16, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> I too am getting a range of 32-40 FPS So both are averaging at 35(including the whole game-play, and not just one particular scene), what about med settings in the y500 ?
> 
> Inspiron's giving 40-45 FPS



Lemme test med..........try ultra as that will be a true overkill test.

- - - Updated - - -

45-53, mostly at 48 during moving around and stuff.

That scene 55 is the highest, usually 50 -55.




- - - Updated - - -



AbhMkh said:


> But I dont understand one thing, how can a 3630QM/650M perform on the same level as an 4700QM/750M or 4500U/8850M becuse your  setup is producing similar FPS



I am guessing drivers. I am using BETA drivers which are supposed to enhance performance over previous drivers. Go ahead update your drivers and let's see what happens then.

Just on a side note, the GT 750M benchmarks were done very old drivers but the GT 755M on game ready drivers, that's why the massive boost in performance. I am referring to notebookchecknet. 

Also Nvidia performs better than AMD in BF 4. Got some other game we can test out? Maybe Crysis 3?

- - - Updated - - -

Also you have my word I am not OCing.


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 16, 2014)

seamon said:


> Lemme test med..........try ultra as that will be a true overkill test.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




Allright, I will update to the latest drivers and check again.Also the drivers used on notebookcheck aren't ancient

I checked, the latest stable release is 331.21 whereas the notebookcheck guys are using 326.80....not that far I would say.

In the meantime I will also finish downloading "Bioshock Infinite" , we will test that game.


BTW, how much does you 650m score on Cinebench R11.5 open gl ?


----------



## seamon (Feb 16, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Allright, I will update to the latest drivers and check again.Also the drivers used on notebookcheck aren't ancient
> 
> I checked, the latest stable release is 331.21 whereas the notebookcheck guys are using 326.80....not that far I would say.
> 
> In the meantime I will also finish downloading "Bioshock Infinite" , we will test that game.



It makes a hell lotta difference 331.21>>326.80. 331 is game ready driver so it's much superior to 326.

Bioshock Infinite is a nice choice.

- - - Updated - - -

I am on 334.67 hence the increase in performance.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 16, 2014)

Notebookcheck 750m benchmarks are with very old drivers and some are even 750m ddr3 ones.
I am always on the latest drivers and my 750m with stock clocks gives much better results in the same tests.


----------



## seamon (Feb 16, 2014)

Here's the full list depicting how old 326.80 is.
GeForce 334.67 Beta Driver - BETA

Version: 334.67 - Release Date: Mon Jan 27, 2014
GeForce 332.21 Driver - WHQL

Version: 332.21 - Release Date: Tue Jan 07, 2014
GeForce R331 Game Ready Driver - BETA

Version: 331.93 - Release Date: Wed Nov 27, 2013
GeForce R331 Game Ready Driver - WHQL

Version: 331.82 - Release Date: Tue Nov 19, 2013
GeForce R331 Game Ready Driver - WHQL

Version: 331.65 - Release Date: Mon Oct 28, 2013
GeForce R331 Game Ready Driver - WHQL

Version: 331.58 - Release Date: Mon Oct 21, 2013
GeForce 331.40 Driver - BETA

Version: 331.40 - Release Date: Mon Sep 30, 2013
GeForce 327.23 Driver - WHQL

Version: 327.23 - Release Date: Thu Sep 19, 2013
GeForce 326.80 Driver - BETA

Version: 326.80 - Release Date: Tue Aug 20, 2013

- - - Updated - - -



Utkarsh2008 said:


> Notebookcheck 750m benchmarks are with very old drivers and some are even 750m ddr3 ones.
> I am always on the latest drivers and my 750m with stock clocks gives much better results in the same tests.



Mind joining in this benching game? ^.^


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 17, 2014)

Would love to but I dont have BF3/4 installed right now!
Just have NFS:R right now.
Will get back my games in a weeks time then I will do short well-defined and easy to replicate tests on diff. settings and clocks.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 17, 2014)

You guys are having a really nice thing going on, however i didn't follow everything...
So can you guys give a nice conclusion to your discussion/summary
Is CPU really a deciding factor for a person looking for a gaming laptop with good value per paisa. ?
BTW. I have a 2 yr old HP g6 2005ax with AMD A8 4500APU 1.9Ghz with 7640m+7670G 512MB DDR3
I cant even run Battlefield 3 properly even at 800x600  all lowest resolution, heavy skipping of frame rates, cant aim at anyone. And NFS Rivals the world is in slow motion. It takes me 1 minute just to get through the starting intro of the game where the girl keeps yapping and the control to my vehicle is given.
 I have adjusted Configurable Graphic Properties to High performance for all games and Catalyst software i have enabled the use of both Graphics.

 On the other hand i can play games like Tomb Raider at native resolution at low settings smoothly. Same with Metal Gear ReVengeance i play at native resolution and medium setting with AA on. Im using the latest drivers as recommended by Catalyst software


----------



## seamon (Feb 17, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> You guys are having a really nice thing going on, however i didn't follow everything...
> So can you guys give a nice conclusion to your discussion/summary
> Is CPU really a deciding factor for a person looking for a gaming laptop with good value per paisa. ?



The world of laptop hardware is as diverse and complicated as real life itself. 
The CPU is a deciding factor if and only if the GPU is getting bottlenecked by it. 
CPU bottleneck is applicable in games such as Crysis 3.
It is not applicable in games such as Company of Heroes 2.
Beware of Physx heavy games. AMD cards do not support Physx and lets the CPU handle Physx which further decreases performance.

Note: In India real "gaming laptop" segment starts with Alienware 14 with GTX 765M. Rest are all high end multimedia laptops.


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 17, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> You guys are having a really nice thing going on, however i didn't follow everything...
> So can you guys give a nice conclusion to your discussion/summary
> Is CPU really a deciding factor for a person looking for a gaming laptop with good value per paisa. ?
> BTW. I have a 2 yr old HP g6 2005ax with AMD A8 4500APU 1.9Ghz with 7640m+7670G 512MB DDR3
> ...




The answer to your question is NO, CPU alone is not a deciding factor.If it were so I would install a Core I7 4900MQ in my laptop, run Crysis 3 on ultra settings and play on 60 FPS.

But sadly that doesn't happen, you will need an uber-powerful GPU ( AMD Radeon 8970M) or something like that to do what I mentioned above.

In India if you are buying a laptop below 70 K you are forced to make a choice between Weak CPU+Strong GPU and Strong CPU+Weak GPU.

Given a choice I would choose the former because even though I am running a risk of CPU bottleneck in a few games, I will extract excellent performance out of games which do not use the CPU heavily.Whereas in the second case(Strong CPU+Weak GPU) I will always get mediocre performance(due to the weak GPU) no matter what the game.


----------



## seamon (Feb 17, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> The answer to your question is NO, CPU alone is not a deciding factor.If it were so I would install a Core I7 4900MQ in my laptop, run Crysis 3 on ultra settings and play on 60 FPS.
> 
> But sadly that doesn't happen, you will need an uber-powerful GPU ( AMD Radeon 8970M) or something like that to do what I mentioned above.
> 
> ...



Yo, Bioshock Infinite should run better in yours because it is not very CPU intensive.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Dell Inspiron 17R
> 
> 
> I7 4500U, *AMD RADEON 8870M* , 16 GB RAM and FHD display all in 75K....WTF ?
> ...


With taxes that would be 90k, and how many would buy such a thing? Customers would buy a 60k iphone, cause that's a show off, you can't show off a laptop.


----------



## seamon (Feb 17, 2014)

tkin said:


> With taxes that would be 90k, and how many would buy such a thing? Customers would buy a 60k iphone, cause that's a show off, you can't show off a laptop.



Apparently you can. Imagine a railway compartment..........filled with guys with laptops then you take out your Alienware 18 with GTX 780m SLI and play Crysis 3 on it. I think you get the idea. Don't try in an aeroplane............you may damage the food tray. ^.^


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> Apparently you can. *Imagine a railway compartment..........filled with guys with laptops* then you take out your Alienware 18 with GTX 780m SLI and play Crysis 3 on it. I think you get the idea. Don't try in an aeroplane............you may damage the food tray. ^.^


Not gonna happen in India, chances are some thug will hold a knife to your throat inside the train and take it away


----------



## seamon (Feb 17, 2014)

tkin said:


> Not gonna happen in India, chances are some thug will hold a knife to your throat inside the train and take it away



OK next scenario...........you are at your friend's house who has bought a new laptop with 2GB graphic card(Even Alienware 14/17 with GTX 765M will do) . You ask him.........can it run Crysis 3? You then install Crysis 3 in his laptop while at the same time running it at ultra in your Sager Np8265-S with GTX 780M. He will be like........nice game.........nice graphics. The scene will be more epic when there are more friends. After installation, you directly go to settings and change everything to ultra. Then watch the desperation.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> OK next scenario...........you are at your friend's house who has bought a new laptop with 2GB graphic card(Even Alienware 14/17 with GTX 765M will do) . You ask him.........can it run Crysis 3? You then install Crysis 3 in his laptop while at the same time running it at ultra in your Sager Np8265-S with GTX 780M. He will be like........nice game.........nice graphics. The scene will be more epic when there are more friends. After installation, you directly go to settings and change everything to ultra. Then watch the desperation.


99.9% chance none of my friends will buy an alienware, even if they do they will play Fifa only 

For that 0.1%, we again come to that scenario of not enough customers 

Actually till date I have not seen anyone around me buying a high end gaming laptop, specially above 60k, they would rather buy an iphone, or a DSLR, or a car or flat perhaps. I had never seen an alienware in my life


----------



## seamon (Feb 18, 2014)

tkin said:


> 99.9% chance none of my friends will buy an alienware, even if they do they will play Fifa only
> 
> For that 0.1%, we again come to that scenario of not enough customers
> 
> Actually till date I have not seen anyone around me buying a high end gaming laptop, specially above 60k, they would rather buy an iphone, or a DSLR, or a car or flat perhaps. I had never seen an alienware in my life



Same here lol. Alienwares and Macs are highly overrated products. iPhones too. I ask why? They tell me iPhone hai, Mac hai, Android/Windows sai better hai. And of course NO virus!!!


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> OK next scenario...........you are at your friend's house who has bought a new laptop with 2GB graphic card(Even Alienware 14/17 with GTX 765M will do) . You ask him.........can it run Crysis 3? You then install Crysis 3 in his laptop while at the same time running it at ultra in your Sager Np8265-S with GTX 780M. He will be like........nice game.........nice graphics. The scene will be more epic when there are more friends. After installation, you directly go to settings and change everything to ultra. Then watch the desperation.



LOL, but the thing is If I am spending 80-90K on computers, I would assemble a gaming rig(I7 4770K+AMD/ATI Radeon R9 290 4 GB DDR5 ) and a sweet FHD IPS Monitor...then make people even more jealous by playing Ultra Crysis 3 on a 20 inch display


----------



## seamon (Feb 18, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> LOL, but the thing is If I am spending 80-90K on computers, I would assemble a gaming rig(I7 4770K+AMD/ATI Radeon R9 290 4 GB DDR5 ) and a sweet FHD IPS Monitor...then make people even more jealous by playing Ultra Crysis 3 on a 20 inch display



You can't take it to their homes.


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> Yo, Bioshock Infinite should run better in yours because it is not very CPU intensive.



How much FPS are you scoring on Cinebench R 11.5 64 bit Open GL ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> LOL, but the thing is If I am spending 80-90K on computers, I would assemble a gaming rig(I7 4770K+AMD/ATI Radeon R9 290 4 GB DDR5 ) and a sweet FHD IPS Monitor...then make people even more jealous by playing Ultra Crysis 3 on a 20 inch display


90k will get you this config in full? Wow, I spent nearly 100k on the config below a few years back(except the GPU), times sure have changed.


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> You can't take it to their homes.



They will come to me !

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> 90k will get you this config in full? Wow, I spent nearly 100k on the config below a few years back(except the GPU), times sure have changed.



Around 60K for the GPU+CPU, rest(cabinet etc) ...suit yourself.


----------



## seamon (Feb 18, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> How much FPS are you scoring on Cinebench R 11.5 64 bit Open GL ?



I don't have that. Currently playing NFS Rivals Maxed out in Y500.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> Yo, Bioshock Infinite should run better in yours because it is not very CPU intensive.


yea, i played Bioshock Infinite last year at native resolution in medium settings with no AA and it played like a cream topping in a chocolate cupcake. And it still looked gorgeous (by my low standards hehe)
Why cant developers make games like that?? Dont they know that majority of the gamers dont have high end GPUs?? That game , along with Tomb raider,was a strong contender for* Best Graphics/Most beautifull game of 2013*, and they both run like swell on my Rs33,000 laptop . TAKE THAT GAME DEVELOPERS!!!!

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Apparently you can. Imagine a railway compartment..........filled with guys with laptops then you take out your Alienware 18 with GTX 780m SLI and play Crysis 3 on it. I think you get the idea. Don't try in an aeroplane............you may damage the food tray. ^.^


In a railway station? Even if its the Rajdhani Express platform, I guess 1 out of the 100 passerbys will be impressed, and still say "what a showoff" and walk away with a snide look 
Take out an iPhone 5 Gold color and even a rickshaw puller will be "bhaisahib, bahut mahenga hoga na?? "

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> Actually till date I have not seen anyone around me buying a high end gaming laptop, specially above 60k, they would rather buy an iphone, or a DSLR, or a car or flat perhaps. I had never seen an alienware in my life


My church's pastor's son(IITian) has an Alienware laptop, the old one, green colored. Wonder how much pastors/priests make..lol. But the son was engineering student so maybe they get loans/perks etc from the Engineering college.

- - - Updated - - -



AbhMkh said:


> They will come to me !


The thing with Gaming PCs is that they make sense. If you spend 1 lakh on a gaming PC it wont be as snazzy as a 90k laptop. 
Its like umm, a 45lakh Range Rover is not as snazzy as a Rs35lakh Audy TT. Range Rovers are practical and despite the price is uber value for money unlike tiny Audi Roadster that makes you go 10 km around to reach your destination due to #singapore-like-roads# of India
I will be more jealous of a guy with a 1.5 lakh Alienware than a guy with 2 lakh Gaming PC..because that Alienware guy has the capacity  to throw away money more than the PC gamer.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> yea, i played Bioshock Infinite last year at native resolution in medium settings with no AA and it played like a cream topping in a chocolate cupcake. And it still looked gorgeous (by my low standards hehe)
> Why cant developers make games like that?? Dont they know that majority of the gamers dont have high end GPUs?? That game , along with Tomb raider,was a strong contender for* Best Graphics/Most beautifull game of 2013*, and they both run like swell on my Rs33,000 laptop . TAKE THAT GAME DEVELOPERS!!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Yeah, but when that guy plays Crysis 3 on a 3xFHD monitors, that would trump any alineware gamer. Laptops do have portability but the lack of cooling, lack of power supply, huge weight(for a laptop) makes most high end gaming laptops non-portable, try lugging a 3-4KG laptop and you'll get Spondylitis in no time.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 18, 2014)

tkin said:


> With taxes that would be 90k, and how many would buy such a thing? Customers would buy a 60k iphone, cause that's a show off, *you can't show off a laptop.*



says who?


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> says who?


Says the guy whose 35k laptop is one of the most expensive laptops among his friends many of whom own high end DSLRs, iPhones, ipods and they don't give a damn about laptops, even when I bough the G2 they said I wasted my money and should have gotten an iPhone 4s, when I asked them what makes the iPhone better than G2 they said camera, screen etc, so you see, stuffs like laptops are not good for show off.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 18, 2014)

I like the fact that your entire comment is one long sentence.. makes it sound like you are annoyed and just wanna shut up the person you are talking to LOL


----------



## seamon (Feb 18, 2014)

tkin said:


> Says the guy whose 35k laptop is one of the most expensive laptops among his friends many of whom own high end DSLRs, iPhones, ipods and they don't give a damn about laptops, even when I bough the G2 they said I wasted my money and should have gotten an iPhone 4s, when I asked them what makes the iPhone better than G2 they said camera, screen etc, so you see, stuffs like laptops are not good for show off.



Ditch those friends.......they aren't geeks.

- - - Updated - - -

Sometimes it is not about showing off, in my case it is about portability. I have 6 houses all over the country (4 in Assam) and I go there on a yearly basis. I can't carry a Desktop there. I wanted first class performance and high portability that's why I chose the Y500. My family owns 2 desktops but those are very old and struggle with even GTA San Andreas lol.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 18, 2014)

See from where the centre of discussion moved!

Guys can you guys help me?
I have posted a thread about buying advice and I am between a dilemma !

Y510p v Dell 5537(i7+8850m)

Hope you guys help


----------



## seamon (Feb 18, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> See from where the centre of discussion moved!
> 
> Guys can you guys help me?
> I have posted a thread about buying advice and I am between a dilemma !
> ...



What did the HP people say lol?
Y510p hands down.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> What did the HP people say lol?
> Y510p hands down.



Dude in the reply they asked my contact details!
I replied them!Waiting for their reply!

What did they quote you for most basic model ?


----------



## seamon (Feb 18, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Dude in the reply they asked my contact details!
> I replied them!Waiting for their reply!
> 
> What did they quote you for most basic model ?



I didn't ask for most basic model.
I asked for a quote for i7 4700MQ, 8 GB RAM, Quadro K5100M(2 lakh), 1920x1080 Pure View panel(1 lakh).
They quoted 3 lakh 84 thousand.

The most basic model should include 8GB RAM, core i7 4700MQ, K1100M(should cost 30-40k) and normal 1920x1080 panel(10k?).


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 18, 2014)

tkin said:


> Says the guy whose 35k laptop is one of the most expensive laptops among his friends many of whom own high end DSLRs, iPhones, ipods and they don't give a damn about laptops, even when I bough the G2 they said I wasted my money and should have gotten an iPhone 4s, when I asked them what makes the iPhone better than G2 they said camera, screen etc, so you see, stuffs like laptops are not good for show off.



OFFTOPIC and apologies...but there are people everywhere who's friends are everywhere too, owning notebooks, expensive notebooks, have a basic phone, dont give batcrap about apple products, or high-end android phones, travel from one city to other, gather around, play games for days, do LAN parties, play online torunaments and get back home. There are pelnty of them, even they have PC's too , but its not nearly easy to just pack it in a back and hop around. Hence the notebooks, with enough firepower and mobilty packed together into a solution. For 1080P flawless gaming, thats enough to show-off.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 20, 2014)

OFFTOPIC and apologies... i am an ardent supporter of PC master race and i am also fully aware that laptops, gaming ones or not, cannot fully substitute a desktop experience.

BUT.....

I will never ever buy a new Desktop PC. Even though we have 2 PCs at home, i have never ever felt the need to  use a desktop instead of my elcheapo budget laptop. Sure gaming on it sucks hard but the portability undeniably makes up for it. I can place it on my study table and write my assignments while surfing the net. Though our printer is fixed to the family PC, i can print stuffs far away from my room wirelessly. hehehe.

When the kitchen-kind/girls(university classmates) visit my place my parents don't allow me to take them to my room (despite my clean reputation) . If i had my own desktop PC, there is NO way the girls could use my PC for some work related stuff. This is where laptop comes handy, just lift it up and take it to your living room and work together on it.

I can take my laptop to the Library, or to class and use it to show my presentation instead of using a pen drive and using our classroom's shitty computer with 15" CRT monitor (its a frigging relic). Our projector is already configured to my laptop.

Thing is , i will *Always Always need a Laptop.* 
Secondly, a LAPTOP ,most often ,substitutes a Desktop perfectly, BUT,* a Desktop can NEVER EVER substitute a Laptop*
Hence
*LAPTOPS= WIN*


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 20, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> OFFTOPIC and apologies...but there are people everywhere who's friends are everywhere too, owning notebooks, expensive notebooks, have a basic phone, dont give batcrap about apple products, or high-end android phones, travel from one city to other, gather around, play games for days, do LAN parties, play online torunaments and get back home. There are pelnty of them, even they have PC's too , but its not nearly easy to just pack it in a back and hop around. Hence the notebooks, with enough firepower and mobilty packed together into a solution. For 1080P flawless gaming, thats enough to show-off.



Mr Sam : Not everybody here is a professional gamer, people usually are "enthusiastic amateurs".Therefore not many people do LAN parties and play games for days. So instead of buying a 1.5 L Alienware, I will assemble a high end gaming desktop and instead of a monitor I will use this 

LED TV - 101.6cm (40) Full HD 3D LED TV (UA40F6100AR) - OVERVIEW

NOW THAT MY FRIEND IS TRUE SHOW-OFF !!

- - - Updated - - -



mikael_schiffer said:


> OFFTOPIC and apologies... i am an ardent supporter of PC master race and i am also fully aware that laptops, gaming ones or not, cannot fully substitute a desktop experience.
> 
> BUT.....
> 
> ...



I understand everything except "kitchen-kind/girls"


----------



## seamon (Feb 20, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Mr Sam : Not everybody here is a professional gamer, people usually are "enthusiastic amateurs".Therefore not many people do LAN parties and play games for days. So instead of buying a 1.5 L Alienware, I will assemble a high end gaming desktop and instead of a monitor I will use this
> 
> LED TV - 101.6cm (40) Full HD 3D LED TV (UA40F6100AR) - OVERVIEW
> 
> ...



In front of whom will you show off? You can't expect people to come to your house solely to watch you brag about your new gaming PC whereas you can take laptop to their homes and stuff. 
Almost 99% gamers are enthusiasts. 

BTW how % left for bioshock infinite to finish downloading?


----------



## AbhMkh (Feb 21, 2014)

seamon said:


> In front of whom will you show off? You can't expect people to come to your house solely to watch you brag about your new gaming PC whereas you can take laptop to their homes and stuff.
> Almost 99% gamers are enthusiasts.
> 
> BTW how % left for bioshock infinite to finish downloading?



I downloaded Metro LL instead, will download BI in a few days


----------

